# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Proxy Switcher Pro 3.9.0 4059 + Rus (смена IP-адреса)

## Wi-Fi

*Proxy Switcher Pro 3.9.0 4059 + Rus*



Proxy Switcher Pro 3.9.0.4059 - программа, способная обеспечить вам полный анонимный интернет сёрфинг. 
Различные интернет соединения требуют соответствующих настроек прокси сервера, а изменять их вручную реально не просто. 
Proxy Switcher - полное решение этой проблемы. 

*Возможности:*
1) Смена прокси "на лету"
2) Загрузка списка адресов прокси серверов из интернета
3) Экспорт, импорт списка прокси из файлов
4) Автоматическое переключение прокси для анонимной навигации
5) Работает с IE, Firefox, Opera и др.
6) Проверка доступности прокси-сервера на работоспособность
7) Загрузка списка анонимных прокси.

*Информация:*
Автор: коллектив авторов
Размер: 4 mb
Язык: Русский

 >>> *DepositFiles*

----------


## Яуген

Русик с трояном, нашёл каспер.

----------


## Ostab Bender

Шикарная вещица, для бана в онлайн играх по айпи.

----------


## p486

> Русик с трояном, нашёл каспер.


да каспер на своей волне. нету там трояна. у меня тоже каспер ругается, но последствий никаких

----------

